# Halloween Ideas



## silverbullet83 (May 19, 2008)

I'm going to a friend's house party, then going out into the city. I don't really do the trick or treating thing anymore. As for my Halloween costume I got a really cool pirate hat for cheap, but I'm just gonna wear it alone, I don't want to dress up in the whole pirate costume

Figure our any plans yet?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

why, doing my haunt of course. and what are you doing?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a bit late, but I would say host a haunt, go look at others' haunts, go to a haunted house/woods/prison/school. Go to a party, host a party, pass out candy, tot, join a zombie march...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we went to des moines the weekend before halloween and hpoed to go on a ghost tour of an area but it was booked. so we tried to get in on a graveyard tour, booked. so we vied for staying overnight in a haunted house where we would join others in an overnight investigation, booked. so we went halloween shopping instead.


----------

